# Ryanair On-line check in



## askU (21 May 2008)

According to:
[broken link removed]





> Passengers can check-in online from the comfort of their own home or office. By using Online Check-In passengers also receive Priority Boarding free of charge and thereby save time and money, by avoiding queues at the check-in and boarding gates.


 
*Is it not possible to check in on-line at the airport*.(Ill be flying from cork airport)

Regards

P


----------



## gipimann (21 May 2008)

To check in online, you must have internet access and a printer, and you have to check in at least 4 hours beforehand (that's the cut-off time for Ryanair online check-in), so it's very unlikely you'll be able to do it at the airport.

Ryanair don't use the "self-serve" check in machines that Aer Lingus and other airlines use.

If you approach the check-in desk to check in with a real person, you'll have to pay the check-in charge.

Don't forget your passport!


----------



## askU (21 May 2008)

gipimann said:


> To check in online, you must have internet access and a printer, and you have to check in at least 4 hours beforehand (that's the cut-off time for Ryanair online check-in), so it's very unlikely you'll be able to do it at the airport.
> 
> Ryanair don't use the "self-serve" check in machines that Aer Lingus and other airlines use.
> 
> ...


 
I dont understand the 4 hour rule- is it possible to check in a day or two before the flight?


----------



## cappamj (21 May 2008)

You can check in up to 5 days before travel but  4 hours is the latest time allowed.


----------



## pingpong (23 May 2008)

But HOw do you check in online - I don't see any weblinks for this facility....


----------



## gar123 (23 May 2008)

i think that cork airport might not be ready for the online check in i think they had to negotiate with the unions as the security staff see this as extra work


----------



## bacchus (23 May 2008)

pingpong said:


> But HOw do you check in online - I don't see any weblinks for this facility....


 

"online check in" located at top left corner on the [broken link removed], below "Book Now"


----------



## gipimann (23 May 2008)

gar123 said:


> i think that cork airport might not be ready for the online check in i think they had to negotiate with the unions as the security staff see this as extra work


 
Anyone know if this is the case or if problems have been resolved - I'm due to fly from Cork to Dublin next Wed and had planned to check-in online?  

Thanks.


----------



## askU (27 May 2008)

cappamj said:


> You can check in up to 5 days before travel but 4 hours is the latest time allowed.


Ok say that i check in 4 or 5 days before travel and something pops up whick means that that i can not travel. What happens then?


----------



## Guest120 (27 May 2008)

askU said:


> Ok say that i check in 4 or 5 days before travel and something pops up whick means that that i can not travel. What happens then?


Nothing at all.

Ryanair, as with most other short hop airlines, don't do name calls at the gate so it's business as usual. Whether you decided not to travel or are simply having a few jars in the bar it's irrelevant.


----------



## Olympian (27 May 2008)

gipimann said:


> Anyone know if this is the case or if problems have been resolved - I'm due to fly from Cork to Dublin next Wed and had planned to check-in online?
> 
> Thanks.


 
No problems. Print it off and they just scan the barcode at security.


----------



## purpeller (27 May 2008)

They were certainly doing name calls on Sunday in Stansted for at least 3 flights.


----------



## Guest120 (27 May 2008)

purpeller said:


> They were certainly doing name calls on Sunday in Stansted for at least 3 flights.


Local decision probably based on the work it would have taken to off load X number of checked bags or give a name call.

Company rule of thumb is no name calls.


----------



## galwegian44 (27 May 2008)

That may have been for passengers who had physically checked in on the day and did not present themselves at the gate. Ordinarily they do not care if you don't turn up at all.



purpeller said:


> They were certainly doing name calls on Sunday in Stansted for at least 3 flights.


----------



## soy (28 May 2008)

galwegian44 said:


> That may have been for passengers who had physically checked in on the day and did not present themselves at the gate. Ordinarily they do not care if you don't turn up at all.



exactly - most people using desk check-in would have checked luggage and Ryanair would not want the hassle of unloading luggage.


----------



## Brouhahaha (28 May 2008)

Don't print the online check-in barcodes on two sides of the one page (as many printers will automatically do) because at check-in the page will be ripped and won't then work for the return flight.


----------



## europhile (28 May 2008)

You now also have to enter your passport number, expiry date, date of birth, etc with online check-in.  The possibility of making errors has increased exponentially.


----------



## John Rambo (28 May 2008)

europhile said:


> You now also have to enter your passport number, expiry date, date of birth, etc with online check-in.  The possibility of making errors has increased exponentially.


 
I doubt entering some data and then checking it's correct is beyond most people.


----------



## europhile (28 May 2008)

You'd be surprised.


----------



## gipimann (28 May 2008)

To update my own query (and thanks to Olympian), there is no problem at Cork Airport security with online check-in documents.  Flew to/from Cork today with no difficulties in this regard.

(as an aside, Aer Arann also have online check-in for Cork flights - useful to know!)


----------



## Roscommon (4 Jun 2008)

*Re: Ryanair flight from Shannon @ 7.30 am*

Ryanair flight leaving Shannon at 7.30am going to Girona.  Travelling with hubby and 2 small children.  Can we check on line with baggage that has been prepaid for?  Do we have to be at Shannon airport at 5.30am (will there be any check in desks open).  Would be very grateful for any information on the above as we have 2 hours to drive to reach Shannon.


----------



## dereko1969 (4 Jun 2008)

it's explained quite clearly on the ryanair site that you can't check in online if you have checked in baggage or children
[broken link removed]

To qualify for Online Check-in each passenger must present either a valid passport or National Identity Card (Drivinglicences not accepted) , issued by the government of an EU/ European Economic Area (EEA) country which matches the document details printed on their online boarding pass, at both airport security and the departure gate. (See paragraph headed "Documentation" for details of accepted EEA National Identity Cards).
The following passengers do not qualify for Online Check-In: 

Passengers travelling with checked baggage
Children aged between 14-18 years travelling alone
Passengers travelling with infants
Passengers travelling with mobility equipment (including children's pushchairs)
Passengers with reduced mobility, blind/vision impaired passengers including those travelling with a sighted companion (*)
Blind/vision impaired passenger travelling with a guide dog (*)
Passengers who require special assistance at the airport (*)
Passengers travelling on a passport which is due to expire within 30 days from the date of travel.
When there are more than 9 passengers booked in a reservation
Passengers travelling on the same reservation with a passenger who is not eligible for Online Check-In
Where a passenger is unable to avail of Online Check-in by reason only of a matter marked (*) above, any Airport Check-In fee paid will be refunded at the time the special services are requested. Where a passenger is unable to avail of Online Check-in by reason only of not being the holder of either a valid passport or a National Identity Card, issued by the government of an EU/EEA country, any airport check-in fee paid will be refunded upon application.


----------



## soy (5 Jun 2008)

If you are in the queue for check-in at 6am, you will be fine for a 7.30am departure.


----------



## Paddylast (17 Jun 2008)

Am I reading this right. While booking a fare I click that I want to take one suitcase with me. I pay €16 for that. Then I am not allowed online check-in so I have to pay another €10 for the privledge of doing so at the airport. I recently travel with Aer Lingus and checked the bag in online with no charge at the airport. Why should one be restricted like this with Ryanair who say they want us all to check-in online but then don't allow anyone with baggage already paid for to do so. I do hope I am wrong???


Just saw this on Ryanair website:

*Airport Check-in Fees
*A £4/€5 airport check-in desk fee is applied to each passenger who has opted to check-in at the airport. No check-in fee is applied to passengers who check-in online.
*Checked Baggage*
Each passenger is permitted to check in up to a maximum of 3 bags with a combined weight of 15kgs subject to the payment of the applicable checked baggage fees. No pooling or sharing of baggage allowances is permitted, even within a party travelling on the same reservation.



It says charge applies to "each passenger who has *OPTED* to CHECK-IN at the AIRPORT.  What happens when you are not given the "OPTION".


----------



## dereko1969 (17 Jun 2008)

you have opted to check-in at the airport by the very fact that you're checking in a bag  - you have the option to only carry bags onboard and check in online *or* check in bags and check in at the airport.


----------



## Finnz (18 Jun 2008)

Ryanair have a habit of making money out of anything which they consider to slow down a turn-round. They would prefer it if everyone travelled with one bag of less than 10 Kgs as hand luggage, booked online, checked in online and arrived ready for the flight 40 minutes before departure. 

The number of online check-ins has recently increased and on my last flight with them there must have been 40 - 50 pax in the priority queue. So what do they do? they start charging on-line check-in customers for priority boarding when before it was free.


----------



## Christy (16 Sep 2008)

*Ryanair Connecting Flights*

On a bit of a tangent to the current thread so sorry about that.

I am flying Faro-Dub-Kerry with Ryanair.  I intend to check in on-line for both flights. My question is, when I arrive at Dublin airport do I have to go out through departures then back in through security or can I just go direct to the boarding gate for my flight to Kerry and present my on-line boarding card

Thanks in advance.

Christy


----------



## danole (16 Sep 2008)

On another slight tangent-SORRY! 'Got an e-mail from Ryanair about the size of hand luggage.Are they getting stricter about what you can carry on or is it just a ruse to make Mick O'Leary more money?


----------



## Dicette (17 Sep 2008)

*Re: Ryanair Connecting Flights*



Christy said:


> On a bit of a tangent to the current thread so sorry about that.
> 
> I am flying Faro-Dub-Kerry with Ryanair. I intend to check in on-line for both flights. My question is, when I arrive at Dublin airport do I have to go out through departures then back in through security or can I just go direct to the boarding gate for my flight to Kerry and present my on-line boarding card
> 
> ...


I looked into this before - see the post below. Basically it depends which pier(s) your flights arrive/depart from. The safest bet is plan on having to back through security.

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=68671


----------



## BOXtheFOX (17 Sep 2008)

danole said:


> On another slight tangent-SORRY! 'Got an e-mail from Ryanair about the size of hand luggage.Are they getting stricter about what you can carry on or is it just a ruse to make Mick O'Leary more money?


 
I travelled with them last week. I could have brought an elephant on board and nobody would have noticed. In fact one person was travelling with something that looked like an elephant.

On the return trip from La Rochelle, no problem. One carry on and a light nylon haversack thingy.


----------



## Geraldine2 (3 Nov 2008)

Ciampino (Rome) - Stansted (London)
I'm travelling from Rome to Stanstead tomorrow, and have been trying to check-in online all moring, but Ryanair website continues giving me "error".
It's not that someone on AAM can give me some advice?
Thanks.


----------



## Curious81 (16 Dec 2008)

On-line check is separate to those kiosks. You have to check in on the ryanair website before the dealine, there is a link from the homepage and you'll need to have your passport number for this and print out your boarding card so in the airport you can go staright through security.


----------



## Geraldine2 (6 Mar 2009)

RYANAIR CHECK-IN ONLINE IMPOSSIBLE. Have been trying to check-in online for Rome-Trapani-Rome travelling on 11 March, but get the error again and again. Have been trying since the day before yesterday.
Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Stronge (7 Mar 2009)

I tried to check my daughter in for a flight this afternoon  for a flight from Malaga to Dublin and it seemed to be going well but I was not able to finish as I did not have her passport details. I tried to check in online tonight when I had all the details but it would not let me get past the first screen!  I have no idea what the problem is. Luckily she is flying  out with Aer Lingus so she can print out the return part  during the coming week.


----------



## Stronge (7 Mar 2009)

Just a quick update. Talk about being stupid I kept putting in Dublin to Malaga but I was only checking in for a flight from Malage to Dublin, needless to say when I put everything in correctly I printed it out perfectly just goes to show my own fault all the time!


----------



## franmac (7 Mar 2009)

I know the feeling.


----------



## Gervan (5 Apr 2009)

Just to go back to Christy's query on transferring Ryanair flights in Dublin airport and whether it's necessary to go back through security: I understand it's theoretically possible if the flights are in the same area, but has anyone here actually done it? 
I would hate to find out at the last minute that though I have my printed boarding pass I am missing some other verification from security.


----------



## soy (10 Apr 2009)

Gervan said:


> Just to go back to Christy's query on transferring Ryanair flights in Dublin airport and whether it's necessary to go back through security: I understand it's theoretically possible if the flights are in the same area, but has anyone here actually done it?
> I would hate to find out at the last minute that though I have my printed boarding pass I am missing some other verification from security.



Yes. Arrived into area A with Aer Arann and departed on Ryanair. Never left area A. You only have a problem if you have to go from one area to another, for example A to B


----------



## Gervan (16 Apr 2009)

Having now returned from my Uk trip, I asked Ryanair staff whether it was necessary to go through security again, but they had no idea. We landed in Area A and the next flight was in D so we followed the transfer signs and skipped the queue but did have to go through security all over again.
I'm pleased to see someone has actually succeeded in transferring onward without having to be rescreened.


----------



## stephen1381 (16 Apr 2009)

Never travelled Ryanair before so just wondering what it means when it says 1 bag + online check in when making the booking. Does this refer to checked luggage? If so whats the point in online check in if you have to check in a bag?


----------

